# Canine Behavioral Genetics Project - Update



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_Sound sensitivity being a primary selection test for working prospects, I thought I'd share some of the latest research._



> ...We are very excited to have presented preliminary results at the Fourth International Conference on Advances in Canine and Feline Genomics and Inherited Diseases, which was held in late May in St. Malo, France.
> 
> http://www.canine-felinegenomicsmeeting.com/
> 
> ...


----------

